# Feeding my sea anenome



## Janette (Nov 17, 2008)

I purchased an anenome and clown fish together from a local store. They both are healthy but I have noticed that the clownfish is stealing the food I give to th anenome. I've had them both for a few months now. Both are healthy. The anenome is even moving around the tank but seems very healthy. Is this okay?*c/p*


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Janette said:


> I purchased an anenome and clown fish together from a local store. They both are healthy but I have noticed that the clownfish is stealing the food I give to th anenome. I've had them both for a few months now. Both are healthy. The anenome is even moving around the tank but seems very healthy. Is this okay?*c/p*


what color and kind is it?


----------



## Janette (Nov 17, 2008)

The anenome is pink in color and in the carpet variety, it is about 4" across and has an 1 1/2" base.
I have posted a picture of the anenome in my photos. The Clown fish is a Cininimon Clown about 2".


----------

